# Swedish: do you good



## Setwale_Charm

Hej!!
 Hur kan jag oversatta det i svenska? "a little work will do you good" - "arbetet skall gora dig battre" synes inte om klinga saa gott, inte sant?


----------



## Polyglota

Hello
What about "Arbete är (bara) nyttigt för dig"? (The "bara" makes it a bit more of a joke or a saying.)
Regards


----------



## Setwale_Charm

Hmm, I don`t mean to be joking, in fact. I want to reassure a certain person.


----------



## Polyglota

Just leave out the "bara", then: Arbete är nyttigt.


----------



## Setwale_Charm

Tack så mycket, Polyglota.


----------



## jonquiliser

You could also say "att arbete lite kunde göra dig gott" or "det skulle (säkert) göra dig gott att arbete lite/ett tag.


----------



## erethir

jonquiliser said:


> You could also say "att arbeta lite kunde göra dig gott" or "det skulle (säkert) göra dig gott att arbeta lite/ett tag.




I'd say that's the best translation. Or:

Lite arbete skulle göra dig gott.


----------



## María Madrid

What about something less literal? De blir/skulle bli bra för dig att arbeta lite.


----------



## jonquiliser

"Att (ngt gör) ngn gott" is an idiomatic expression also in Swedish, so it's not so much of an "only literal translation" as it seems. But "det skulle vara bra för dig att arbeta lite" is also very good!

And yes, Erethir, the verb is of course arbetA!! 
Welcome to the forum .


----------



## María Madrid

Sure, I just meant to offer another possibility, I didn't mean it sounded wrong because it was too literal.


----------

